# Why don't ghost like flashlights?



## Lee1959 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Each year we like to enjoy a bit of "ghosthunting" really more urban exploration but just a bit of fun for the season. This year we went last weekend and plan on going again this weekend. 

Last weekend was exploring an old nursing home and its grounds, both very sizeable. Next weekend will be a cemetary.

I provided lights for 4 people, the other 4 brought thier own, and found that most people liked lower power lights for the most uses. I think it helps keep the creepiness of the whole game. 

I carried my new Preon with an Inova X03 backup which was never used. The Preon was used on low power 90% of the time and it was just perfect. A few times I upped the ante with a higher power when I wanted to see something farther away. 

My wife carried a Streamlight Stylus Pro. She had an Inova X5 backup which she never used. The Stylus pro threw enough light that she coudl see well and gave enough throw that she was not really surprised outside even. 

The other two people I set up carried an MJLED modded AA Minimag and AAA Minimag and both had Inova X0 backup. Both used the Inova a few times when they wanted to see farther. 

It worked real well and probably will go with the same this weekend. Anyone else go out and play around?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Haha sounds like fun, Quarks in moon mode until the first one freaks would be fun too


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

I love watching shows like Ghost Adventures
.

One thing I notice on any type of show like that is how ghost/spirits seem to disappear when the lights are turned on them, lol..

Seen one show the other night, they put a flashlight on the bed and asked the ghost/spirt to turn it on if they were in the room.

The flashlight turned on and then off when they asked the ghost to turn it off. 

If I was there I would have removed the batters from the light and asked the ghost to turn it on now, lol...

Then I would have been scarred if it come on.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 3, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Seen one show the other night, they put a flashlight on the bed and asked the ghost/spirt to turn it on if they were in the room.
> 
> The flashlight turned on and then off when they asked the ghost to turn it off.



AJ, here's something that I think about in relation to ghost stories...

If a ghost can theoretically pass through walls, doors, etc then it means that they don't have any mass that can collide with other objects. If they did, they would bump into the door and bounce off of it, just like I do sometimes. 

Thus if they don't 'collide' with anything, they also can't collide with the on/off switch on a flashlight in order to push it. In other words, I think the editors of that TV show are just messing with us.


----------



## Imon (Oct 3, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> AJ, here's something that I think about in relation to ghost stories...
> 
> If a ghost can theoretically pass through walls, doors, etc then it means that they don't have any mass that can collide with other objects. If they did, they would bump into the door and bounce off of it, just like I do sometimes.
> 
> Thus if they don't 'collide' with anything, they also can't collide with the on/off switch on a flashlight in order to push it. In other words, I think the editors of that TV show are just messing with us.



Natural laws do not apply to people who believe in the supernatural. That's why it's called supernatural. :ironic:


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

I hear both of you...

Even if some of that stuff that happens on ghost adventures happened right in front of me I would have a hard time believing it.

Just because you can't explain it does not mean you have to believe it, yet I still find the shows and stories interesting.

I like how they have to play back enhanced audio. Even enhanced if they would not put the words up on the screen I never would make out what they are saying they captured on their audio recorders, lol..

And what about their flashlights. I would wear two headlamps, one pointing forward and one pointing behind me, lol...
Along with having a number of long range and flood type flashlights with me.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 3, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Just because you can't explain it does not mean you have to believe it, yet I still find the shows and stories interesting.



Good observation! There are plenty of things in the universe that have yet to be explained, and for me, that doesn't mean that I chalk them up to supernatural events. It just means that we haven't found the explanation yet.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been amazed by the cheep lights these and others on TV "ghost hunting" have with them. Incan mini-mags? Ive got news for you its not a spirit that drained those duracells its your poor runtime. If I really thought I was getting locked down in a haunted house I would have $700 in high end flashlights on me!!!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 3, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thus if they don't 'collide' with anything, they also can't collide with the on/off switch on a flashlight in order to push it. In other words, I think the editors of that TV show are just messing with us.



Unless the ghosts don't "push" the flashlight with an appendage, but instead move it with their mind. It isn't widely publicized, but being a ghost brings with it a whole host of superpowers. 


—but you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

> If I really thought I was getting locked down in a haunted house I would have $700 in high end flashlights on me!!!



Exactly!!

In fact it maybe a good idea to EDC $700 in high end flashlights just in case.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Oct 3, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> In fact it maybe a good idea to EDC $700 in high end flashlights just in case.


 
+1

:thumbsup:


----------



## beerwax (Oct 3, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Good observation! There are plenty of things in the universe that have yet to be explained, and for me, that doesn't mean that I chalk them up to supernatural events. It just means that we haven't found the explanation yet.



the universe remains to me unexplained. and i still find the shows entertaining. bring back the x-files scalder and mully will sort it out. or was that mulga and scrubby. 

the ghosts power up the lights without activating the switch. you will notice that lights that are 'on' will go 'off' . and vice versa. so its simple energy transferance. 

when my grandmother was a kid a led torch might have seemed majical . let alone a video call on a cell phone.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

For the utmost in "scary-ness" . . . .


Carry a CANDLE ! 

:candle:


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Pretty soon were gonna also get some of the fun corn maze posts. With the advent of the XM-L now it should be interesting basically you can light up like half the field with one of those, and you know someone is gonna bring one of those triple XM-L monsters.


----------



## Learjet (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

As long as you don't do what the TV Ghost Hunters do by unscrewing the tailcap to set it on a hair trigger and start talking to it lol.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*



Learjet said:


> As long as you don't do what the TV Ghost Hunters do by unscrewing the tailcap to set it on a hair trigger and start talking to it lol.



LOL...that is pretty funny. It is an interesting subject though, I'm skeptical, but open minded on the subject. If ghosts do exist, I would love to see evidence of it myself...those TV shows have an incentive to fake things, after all, it is a TV show, and if they never have any "results" it would be pretty damned boring. On the other hand, if the evidence they present is actually real, it's quite fascinating.

I may have to see if there are any "ghost hunts" in my area, and see for myself...and I would think a very dim flashlight would be in order for that kind of activity. Maybe a Quark on Moonlight mode would work best.


----------



## CheepSteal (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Get a few camcorders with nightvision mode and use a cheap solarforce host with IR dropin. Pitch black and only LCD screens to go off of, sounds like a real hoot!
Also whatever you see will be documented to show your friends.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

incan maglites would be cool.


----------



## 3000k (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

I have used my 4D incan mag for this but found it is a little too bright.
To keep with the creepiness I have been using a 2D Eveready Industrial flashlight.
I think for this season I will buy a Fulton N42 for the task.
I do however keep my trusty M60 6P with me for backup.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Or how about maglite solitaires.... Ok I'm just kidding, you want to actually be able to see the ghosts if there are any. And being able to see where you are walking might be good aswell. I think a hurricane lamp would be good for ghost hunting, bright enough to see where you are going, doesn't blow out easily like a candle, has pretty good runtime and you get that eery warm tinted light (I'd use a cold blast lantern for the extra brightness but if you want even warmer light a hot blast one would be excellent).


----------



## DM51 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

There is a rival thread in the Cafe: Anyone know if any major Zombie Apocalypse forums? 

It's obviously important to differentiate between ghosts and zombies, as they are definitely not the same. Everyone knows zombies hate incan lighting, and all self-respecting ghosts loathe LEDs. I don't know why that should be, but I think it was fairly conclusively demonstrated by a CPFer some time ago, so we just have to accept it. 

However, we don't want to spook people out here too much, especially new members, so maybe we should merge the two threads?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*



DM51 said:


> . . . . and all self-respecting ghosts loathe LEDs.
> 
> I don't know why that should be, . . . .





My guess:



Because of the Chip Weevils !


Quite scary little critters. :eeksign:




Even if you are already DEAD ! ! !


:devil:
_


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 5, 2011)

I lol'd at those ghost shows. Using a green laser pointer with a diffraction grating as a "motion sensing device" cracks me up. Those are like, $15, and what makes you think that if a ghost is invisible, it will interact with light in a noticeable way?

Silly show mechanics aside, ghost are afraid of flashlights. Anecdote time!

Went to an old run-down house one summer night, dark and creepy. Walked through the open door and explored a little, using a phone as a light source. Walked into what was probably a dining room and felt a strong breeze, like someone had the AC on in that room only. Very creepy! Ran outside to the car to get the flashlight (Solarforce L2 with MC-E drop-in), and when I came back inside, it was perfectly still in there, and felt like a house that had been in the summer sun all day and was just starting to cool down a little. Warm, stuffy air, very much unlike the chilly breeze I had felt before. 

Am I a 100% believer now? No. But I'm not a 100% disbeliever anymore.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Oct 5, 2011)

Personally I think ghosts DO like flashlights, because the light renders them invisible and they can mess around more. I haven't actually confronted a ghost about this, mind you- I just have those suspicions.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 5, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I lol'd at those ghost shows. Using a green laser pointer with a diffraction grating as a "motion sensing device" cracks me up. Those are like, $15, and what makes you think that if a ghost is invisible, it will interact with light in a noticeable way?
> 
> Silly show mechanics aside, ghost are afraid of flashlights. Anecdote time!
> 
> ...



Ah, the ubiquitous 'Cold Spot' phenomena. I have never seen a ghost, nor do I believe in life after death or the immortality of the human soul, but I have experienced a 'cold spot'.

In a Victorian Public House (Bar) after midnight with only three friends in the place (a 'lock-in' as its known round here), the barman was clearing the tables on the far side of the bar where we were sitting and he came back to us with a serious expression. At his insistence we each walked round the bar, one at a time. We encontered a column of cold air on the other side of the bar, not a breeze, nor a draft, but a cold column which had no source, but which chilled the body and almost 'fizzed' or 'scintillated' with its strangeness. We could feel where it started and where it stopped (It was about a metre in diameter and taller than we could reach) But we could find no clue why it was there. 

We also tried to see if turning the lights on would dissipate it, they didn't. In those pre maglight days the only torch I had on me was a little Doctor's penlight, with not enough lumens to frighten a cobweb let alone this weird phenomenon. So eventually we sat back in our seats and continued chatting and drinking (I'm teetotal BTW before you ask!). From time to time we would check the cold spot. 

Finally after about three quarters of an hour it simply disappeared.

No explanation and no re-occurrence. 

I think it's geological and natural, not ghostly or devilish, but be my guest with your interpretations.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

I grew up in CT, literally right down the street from the famous Ghost hunters Ed and Lorraine Warren. I used to attend their yearly Halloween ghost dinner extravaganza where they talked about their exploits, showed footage, etc. The section of CT that I lived in was part fo the famous "Devil's Triangle" and was considered to be one of the most haunted areas in the country. Great stuff... 

Anyway, one thing that always stuck out in my mind was Ed describing Ghost's needs of energy and a "plane" of sorts to materialize. He mentioned on of his favorite techniques was to go into a small room, even a closet with just a mirror and a dim light, like about 15 watts.... I think he said something to the effect of "then we'll see who the real man is."

Think about that the next time you're in the bathroom after a late night visit with that warm tinted LED on low, washing your hands and looking in the mirror.

And for thos of you eager to do some cool ghost hunting: The famous "White Lady" Ghost in Monroe CT... the graveyard is the Stepney Cemetary (or also try the Union Cemetary in Easton as she apparently vists there as well) Ed sat in his van, alone, and filmed her one night.. they apparently used the concept of that footage in the movie "ghost" when the ghouly things are jumping around the recently departed souls. The White Lady in Ed's footage has thos apparitions all around her as she walks towards the van.

Anyway, I'm not saying ghosts are real, but I enjoy the fun of it for sure.. 

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

Merging similar threads (ghosts, not zombies)...


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Halloween season Ghost hunting flashlights*

It is a very interesting subject. I have had a few weird experiences in my life, a couple of which are posted in another old thread on here somewhere...when I have more time, I'll try to find it. 

Recently I had a weird experience in a 60 year old building at a mental institution (where I work). This building was used to house bed ridden patients, and geriatric patients...basically people just waiting to die, for many years. It was also where patients would go for medical "treatments," including electroshock therapy, insulin shock therapy (where unruly patients were injected with large doses of insulin, to put them in diabetic shock so they would just lay there until they induced sugar to bring them out of it), and lobotomies, as well as other types of treatment. Years ago there was actually a morgue, complete with body drawers, and a "slab" where autopsies were performed. They remodeled years ago and put offices where the morgue used to be. There have been countless deaths in this building, including a nurse that died while she was on duty just a few years ago due to natural causes. The building is still in use, and still houses young patients on the second floor.

A few months ago I had to do some work on the third floor, a floor that is only used for a few hours a day as a school for the kids that live on the second floor. There is a pharmacy and a few offices on the far other end of the building from where I was working. I was there alone late in the afternoon, and I know that I was the only person in that wing of the building on that floor, and it was very quiet. I had just finished a job in a room at the far end of a long hallway, and had just closed the door, and was starting to walk down the hall to leave, when my phone rang. It was my girlfriend, and I talked to her for a couple of minutes, and right after I hung up, I heard what sounded like fairly loud footsteps caused by hard soled shoes, on a hard bare tile floor walking down the hall. I stood there for a few seconds before it dawned on me that there are no bare floors in that whole building...all of the floors are carpeted, other than the bathrooms, and the kitchens. I was on the top floor, so the sounds didn't come from above me, and there's no way I was hearing something from downstairs. This building is built very solidly out of thick concrete and brick, and lathe and plaster interior walls, and very solid doors, either made of wood or steel. My partner and I have tried yelling at each other from one floor to the other, with no luck at all...neither one of us could even hear the other at all. We have to use radios, because there is no other way to communicate between floors in that building. The footsteps couldn't have come from anywhere but the floor I was on...I even walked past the small kitchen that is rarely used on that floor, and could easily see that nobody was in there.

I'm not saying it was a ghost, but I have no other explanation. Lately there has been a lot of talk about the building being haunted by various people that spend a lot of time working in there, and there have been a few that refuse to work in the building. And considering all the things that have happened over it's history, and the large amount of mentally disturbed people that have died in the place...if there are places that are haunted, this one fits the bill. 

I hope to spend more time in there alone, in the next few years before it is torn down, and hopefully will have more experiences, and maybe I can catch something with a picture, or with a digital recorder (still have to get one). This little story has nothing to do with flashlights, but considering the subject matter, I thought it might be a good place to share.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 6, 2011)

One time I was playing with my DX light and it went on and off; it scared me silly.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 6, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> One time I was playing with my DX light and it went on and off; it scared me silly.



ROFL...


----------



## Imon (Oct 7, 2011)

*Flashaholics and Haunted Houses*

First of all let me say I didn't know what forum to put this thread in but I think this is the appropriate place. 
Anyways, Halloween is about three weeks away and I'm beginning to see a lot of haunted houses pop up around the place. Personally I haven't been to one since I was a kid but I just had a funny thought today ... have any of you crazy flashaholics gone into a haunted house and ruined it for everyone by blasting your 200+ lumens flashlight?
I can just imagine what everyone would say: "Hey buddy turn off your flashlight, you're ruining the haunted house!" :laughing:
This year ought to be better though since people now have pocket XML lights...

Anyways just wondering if anyone had any funny stories. I certainly would be tempted to go "fully armed" into a haunted house. :candle:


----------



## DM51 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Flashaholics and Haunted Houses*

We already have a ghost thread on the go, so I'll merge this one with it.


----------



## davidmace (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds really funny, hah... I will try it on Halloween to see it work or not. :shakehead


----------



## xul (Oct 9, 2011)

According to experiments done a century ago a soul weighs only a few grams. Perhaps the photons exert too much pressure on these fragile but immortal beings.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 1, 2016)

Thread resurrection alert!

Saves creating a new thread I suppose. Nevermind Ghosts not liking flashlights, I was on a hunt at 30 East Drive just a couple of weeks ago and it was me that was afraid of the light. The host was carrying some 100-lumen creation that instantly destroyed my night-adapted vision, and hurt in the process. My flashlight of choice that night was the red LED of the Nitecore EC11, even a Fenix E01 was too bright for what we needed.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 1, 2016)

Did you see anything while you were there?


----------



## martinaee (Feb 1, 2016)

Ghost movies "need" really crappy 8 lumen flashlights from the 80's or 90's... I don't think I'll be able to be scared when the person going through a dark house pulls out a 2000 lumen led pocket monster and lights up the entire room in a scary movie


----------



## ven (Feb 2, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Ghost movies "need" really crappy 8 lumen flashlights from the 80's or 90's... I don't think I'll be able to be scared when the person going through a dark house pulls out a 2000 lumen led pocket monster and lights up the entire room in a scary movie



+1 

thin beam of 10lm , very limited flood so things can jump out!


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 2, 2016)

Toohotruk said:


> Did you see anything while you were there?



Nothing compelling, no. Slept quite soundly given that Britain's most violent poltergeist is supposed to live there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 2, 2016)

It always drives me crazy watching police officers in movies and TV shows using the narrowest of available beam pattern to search dark rooms. :hairpull:

~ Chance


----------



## RBR (Feb 2, 2016)

.....


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 3, 2016)

Most Haunted makes me laugh, whenever something has gone terribly wrong, there's a mad panic of really dim flashlights. If things were really wrong, I'd fire up something like a Nitecore EC11 in ceiling-bounce mode so you could see everything. I find it hard to believe that their budget wouldn't stretch to a few emergency flashlights for this purpose. I do enjoy the show though, even if I take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

Its all for atmosphere.............like going round a haunted house with all the lights on...........no effect/atmosphere. No lights, dim maglite with poor output to limit vision creates the right atmosphere to suit imo.

Of course a decent back up for shtf stuff


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 4, 2016)

RBR said:


> Ghost LOVE flashlights, the more lights and the more colours the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool band!


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 4, 2016)

ven said:


> Of course a decent back up for shtf stuff



Exactly, with the venue's reputation for interference with electronics, I made sure I had my McGizmo in time. I doubt even the Paranormal could kill a McGizmo, so I knew I'd have light if I needed it.


----------

